# Judas Priest 2009-08-17 - in concert at Seminole Hard Rock Hotel (30x)



## Claudia (19 Aug. 2009)

thx The Elder
​


----------



## Karrel (19 Aug. 2009)

oh mann, Rob ist gantz schön alt geworden! und niemend geringeres im publikum als Nicko McBrain! danke!


----------



## Ch_SAs (21 Aug. 2009)

:thx: für Judas Pr.


----------

